# rc-r speaker stands



## indep (Aug 10, 2008)

hey,
i got the rc-r for the rear surround speakers, but i was just wondering if someone knew of a speaker stand that would work with them? i want them higher than the sofa so it's above head level

thanks


----------



## DaveC (Feb 10, 2009)

I helped my friend start Episode Audio a few years ago, and we needed some stands for a show. So one afternoon we built some from MDF and 4" ABS pipe. we cut a bottom MDF plate and routed a round groove the ABS fit in. We mounted feet of some sort on the bottom of that plate. I Made another (in this case smaller) plate with a similar groove for the top. Some paint to make it all pretty and we were good to go. At the show we put some sand bags in the stands to deaden them and add some weight. Quite a few people at "THE Show" were as interested in the stands I threw together out of necessity one afternoon, as they were in the speakers.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

indep said:


> hey,
> i got the rc-r for the rear surround speakers, but i was just wondering if someone knew of a speaker stand that would work with them? i want them higher than the sofa so it's above head level
> 
> thanks


There are several options however I caution the use of tall stands unless you have very large bases as they become very unstable and can fall over. Hanging them from the ceiling or placing them on a rear wall is a better idea.


----------

